# Looking near Marianna, FL



## dukesilver (Feb 12, 2014)

New to the site. Looks great.

As the title implys - my wife and I are looking for 1-2 acres near Marianna, FL for homesteading.

Any leads, recommendations or likes/dislikes are welcomed.

1st question might be - what kind of soil will I be looking at and realistic growing season. Any local covenants make it hard to do so?

Thanks
Duke


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

I have friends who have lived there for decades. They say the taxes are driving some people out. It is a very beautiful area with tall oaks filled with Spanish moss and small older homes on large lots and newer small homesteads and of course the large ranches that have been there forever. 

Florida is mostly sandy soil but easily enriched, easy drainage, easy to fence. Low water table means flooding in many coastal areas and means the cost of a well is not too much. Water quality varies A LOT. Iron and sulphur are common depending on area. 

The growing season is typically generous. I think it is zone 7 so you have a nice variety of fruit trees you can plant. Being near the gulf, will get the hurricanes that come up that way. Housing should be concrete block, imo. 

There are more restrictions in Florida than is some rural counties in TN, KY WV, MO and AR. When I looked in that area the restrictions on minimum sf were unacceptable. It doesn't matter whether you are in the county or inside city limits. 

Florida is very beautiful and I would love to still live there ( I grew up in south Florida) but the prices, taxes and restrictions make it unrealistic for me.


----------



## M5farm (Jan 14, 2014)

dukesilver said:


> New to the site. Looks great.
> 
> As the title implys - my wife and I are looking for 1-2 acres near Marianna, FL for homesteading.
> 
> ...


welcome Duke, 

Jackson County is a fairly large so you will have to be a little more specific in the area your looking at Marianna is the county seat and basically in the center of the county. Are you looking for an established home and a few acres or acres to build your own home. I know this area real well. Jackson county is mostly agricultural but I have seen quite a few small lots being sold out of the city limits . PM me if you want and I can steer you in the right direction


----------



## M5farm (Jan 14, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=velCS9g8J4Q[/ame]


----------



## dukesilver (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks Tango and M5. 

We'd like to create our own space on just a couple acres if necessary. A few too many Maine winters have driven us South. With only a couple acres and a low value, don't think the taxes would drive me away.

M5 - that vid is one of the reasons I've been thinking of Jackson Co. I'm certainly not tied to Marianna - just looking for some warmer temps, good enough soil to support ourselves and a local government which is amenable to such enterprises.

Thanks all for the info.

Duke


----------



## M5farm (Jan 14, 2014)

dukesilver said:


> Thanks Tango and M5.
> 
> We'd like to create our own space on just a couple acres if necessary. A few too many Maine winters have driven us South. With only a couple acres and a low value, don't think the taxes would drive me away.
> 
> ...


taxes are not high on a homestead. There is a place down the road from me that my ex sister in law owns she just moved to town. nice 3br 2bath brick home on 5 or 7 acres for around 125k. 15 miles from Marianna


----------



## dukesilver (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks M5, but we're looking for something much smaller. We'd like to experiment with a totally self-sufficient micro-home. Really only need a couple acres where we can experiment.


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

Plenty of good agricultural land available in that area. Plenty of hunting, too. Watch for " high & dry, ' buildable, water availability, etc., etc.


----------



## dukesilver (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks Esteban.


----------



## catlady (May 18, 2011)

Hi. I have my gorgeous lake front property for sale in Deltona. It is on Lake Theresa which allows motorized boats, fishing, jet skis, etc. It is a one of a kind property. I have amended the property so much that I can grow many different things, i.e., I have grape vines, fruit trees, vegetables, herbs, and so much more. In fact, in the front yard there is a Florida Sustainable landscape with no grass to mow. this certainly saves on water and also on gas for lawn mowers, etc. There is even a fish pond under the front walkway and a wonderful producing mulberry bush. My home was custom built in 2003 and I bought it in 2005 and made additional renovations beyond the custom features. If you or anyone else would like to know more about it, just contact me at [email protected] and I can send you a detailed list and photos.


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

I've lived in Jackson County my entire life. The county covers more than 954 square miles, and, as M5farm pointed out, there is a wide range of soil types. Here is a link to a 1979 soil survey:

http://www.nrcs.usda.gov/Internet/FSE_MANUSCRIPTS/florida/FL063/0/Jackson.pdf

I'm sure some info will be outdated, but the basic soils info should be good.

Taxes are low here compared to a lot of other areas in Florida, especially on a homestead. Depending on the value of your homestead, you can get as much as $50,000 exempted from the value, and more for widows, and those with disabilities.

It should not be too difficult to find a couple of acres for sale reasonably. The small lots are available, and the large tracts can be found. It's the 10-40 acre tracts that are scarce. Here's a link to one real estate site to get you started:

http://www.landwatch.com/Florida_land_for_sale/Jackson_County

I noticed several lots for sale in Compass Lake. Be careful with those because most of those have an additional premium every year on the taxes to pay for services for that subdivision. Most also come with deed restrictions.

If you have any specific questions, I'll try to help.


----------



## dukesilver (Feb 12, 2014)

tyusclan - thanks for the info.
catlady - is your property in the 2 acre range?


----------



## Tacoma (Apr 3, 2013)

Florida Home For Sale By Owner - 
Located in Central Florida, Lake County, 2.67 acres with 3/2 roomy manufactured home, (1990) with living room cathedral ceiling, eat in kitchen, separate dining room, large front porch, master bedroom has bath with tub and separate shower. New ceiling fans, lights, gas stove & hood vent, newly painted. Located at end of unpaved road with no deeded restrictions. Land is flat, high and dry with a small creek on west end, with many trees including oaks, cedars, and pines . Well equipment updated, good water. Taxes under $900.00 year. Priced to sell at $89,900. Pictures available. Located in Lake County, Eustis, Florida.
Contact me with PM if interested.


----------



## robsdak (Feb 2, 2014)

http://okaloosa.craigslist.org/reb/4445634027.html

not real far away from where your looking. just an idea.


----------

